# best bowfishing lights for my buck?



## OutdoorAddicted25

looking to improve my lighting for bowfishing this year. i usually use many different boats for fishing so i was wondering what type of lights would be best for me? i would like to have them so i could remove them easily. do they make a version that is like clamp on so i could take them off frequently? also i would like to know how bright to go. thanks guys!


----------



## Stickemdeep

Hps 250 watt


----------



## thompsonsz71

Removing hps would be a pain....


----------



## UpSouth811

sounds like u need to look into building a removable light rail...you could use any light u wanted really just need to make a light rail that will fit a general profile of all the boats u shoot off of


----------



## FERAL ONE

i use 2 removable bars that have 3 150 hps on each one for a total of 6.  i have been very pleased with the lights and got them from econolight.


----------



## Flaustin1

Im the odd ball.  I dont like the HPS lights because of the orange light they emit.  I like to run 500 watt halogens.  Its all personal preference really.  It could pay off for you to run halogens because you could use standard shop/work lights.  I bowfished for 4 years running three Halogen shop lights bungee corded to my bass boats cleats and trolling motor bracket.


----------



## castandblast

I would look into a removable light deck, if you can fabricate it to fit on different boats. If your going to go that route, I would stay with halos or the new LEDs depending on your Budget and if you want to run a generator or not. The LED may be a good option for you cause they run on a 12/24v system. Hps/mh are to heavy to take from boat to boat like others have said. I personally like the hps better but I sure wouldnt swap them out on different boats


----------



## GT Whitetail

I use (4) 400 watt HPS lights on my boat and take them on and off everytime I use them. I made a remote ballast box for mine to save on weight and make them easier to deal with, so my light housing just has a bulb (weighs ~5lbs). I used a metal tool box for my ballest box so it just sits in the back and can be easily removed.


----------

